# Source for replacement 4 door door panels



## Dealer369 (Jan 15, 2017)

Hello, I have a 66 tempest 4 door and wanted to know what anyone is using for door panel replacements? I can't find anyone selling them online. If I can't find any I will make my own but figure I'd give this a shot first. Thanks in advance!


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*Hello*

welcome.......
is it a 4 door hard top ? no post

or

a 4 door sedan with frames around the windows....
fairly sure the upper edges and upper corners are different....

If its a sedan ,,,, wagon should work also ....

someone will chime in with positive info for you.... 

Scott


----------



## Dealer369 (Jan 15, 2017)

Hey Scott thanks for the reply. It's a 4 door hardtop no post. I just assumed the post, non post and wagon doors were the same.


----------



## Dealer369 (Jan 15, 2017)

No sources?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The only viable source is nice used 4 door hardtop doorpanels. Have to have your ear to the ground with those of us that haul in quite a few partscars. About 3 years ago, a really good friend & fellow collector/vendor in MN had a really cherry set of 4. Know I cked out the 66 4 door hardtop while I was up that way, & he sold them within a few months


----------

